#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 領養狗狗的通知,時間有點急迫,請大家幫幫忙>3<

## 寒霜

大家好ˇ我是寒霜^^

我同學於幾天前檢到一隻馬爾濟斯
但由於無法照顧,所以不得已只好於昨日送至收容所ˇ
但在收容所的狗狗,只要七天沒被領養,就會被安樂死ˇ
我和我那位同學都不希望發生這樣的事Q~Q
所以希望各位可以幫忙找到新主人,讓那隻可愛的馬爾濟斯可以在繼續快樂的活下去ˇ


那麼以下是詳細資料:


品種:馬爾濟斯

毛色:白

年齡:七歲

右眼有白內障,所以有一眼會看不見ˇ請大家注意一下噢ˇ


收容所的地址:台北縣五股鄉民義路2段43巷32號


阿對了,因為當初沒有保留這隻狗狗的照片,所以無法PO上orz
所以如果造成不便的話,那真的很不好意思ˇ



不只這隻狗狗,我相信一定也有很多狗狗在等待自己的新主人ˇ
所以請有意想養狗狗,同時也有能力可以養育狗狗的人,考慮去收容所看看ˇ
說不定您就可以拯救一個寶貴的生命囉^^~

那麼以上就是這樣,勞煩各位協助了ˇ 謝謝你們^^/

----------


## 那岐

還是建議po照片會比較好一點！
照片是吸引的焦點，如果方便的話，麻煩po上來。

各位也多多轉告大家，希望狗狗可以找到幸福。

----------

